#   0

## L.O.

!
, ,   :   09  2019 .  . 180   26 .       12  2019 . 
      3      0 ,       .    ,  180  .      ?

----------


## food-list

> 09  2019 .  . 180   26 .


180  -    6 ,    ,   .       .

----------


## L.O.

> 180  -    6 ,    ,   .       .


, 180   06.10

----------

,  !       :

     ,  ,   -             0%    .   ,       , ,        ,     .        . 

 2018- 2019       . 

1. 01.08.18      3  2018 .  180   28.01.2019
2. 16.08.18     1  2019 .  180   12.02.2019
3. 27.09.18     4  2018 .  180   26.03.2019
4. 29.10.18     1  2019 .  180   27.04.2019
5. 24.12.18     2  2019 .  180   22.06.2019
6. 08.02.19     2  2019   180   07.08.2019
7. 29.08.19 --    
8. 04.09.19 --    

:
1.      3  ,    ,   ,      ,              0%,   ?
2.      ?
3,         -   ?      ,      ,     ? 
4.    :     2  2019 ,   6 ,   5 +   .     3  2019     6+   .    - ,       ?
5.     1-4
6.            ,     ? (   /) 

   ,    .   ,   .

----------

,    :
     ,     (    ),       2018.,               (   ,    :    ,        - ),                 (.. 0   !!!).                         0 - ,     ??       ,             , ..        !            ,     , ..              ,      ,       .

----------


## food-list

> 0 - ,     ??


  ,        .




> ,             , ..        !


   ,   ,  .

----------


## food-list

> ,     , ..              ,      ,       .


    ,     -   .  ,    .

----------


## pretty

, ,              0%. 
      . 
,       -     0% ?    - 1       . 
.

----------


## food-list

> -     0%


,   ,    /.

----------


## pretty

*food-list*, ! 

,           .,   nalog.ru  "".   ,        1 . 2020      0% ?           ?

----------


## audit123

> [b]
> ,           .,   nalog.ru  "".   ,        1 . 2020      0% ?           ?


,                    1- ,      1- .2020 ( 4).

----------


## pretty

*audit123*, !    +   .

----------

